# Thoughts on calf vaccine



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Any thoughts or precautions on

BOVI-SHIELD GOLD ONE SHOt

Is it safe to use on non weaned calves of cows who have not had it that are bred?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

No can do. It may cause abortions.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

carcajou said:


> No can do. It may cause abortions.


Thanks, that's what I was looking for.


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Use virashield 6L 5.
It's a killed vaccine thus safe for anything.

Say a 7 way plus hemophilus
At branding and do it all again at weaning... On the weaning add an overeating and malignant edema.. So it's probably an 8 way plus tetanus and hemopholus.

Also a fan of naselgen 3 and the tsv2 internasel.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I risked giving Bovi- Shield Gold to calves on cows that had never been vaccinated with it after several others did it after consulting a vet. Never had a problem that pointed back to this. But have always given heifers saved a second shot of it. So feel much safer since all cows have been vaccinated as heifers.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Markwright said:


> Use virashield 6L 5.
> It's a killed vaccine thus safe for anything.
> Say a 7 way plus hemophilus
> At branding and do it all again at weaning... On the weaning add an overeating and malignant edema.. So it's probably an 8 way plus tetanus and hemopholus.
> Also a fan of naselgen 3 and the tsv2 internasel.


 Thinking out loud wouldn't you need a booster shot 2 to 3 weeks after your 1st shot.


----------

